# Novell Manual Logon & Windows XP Auto Logon



## HER Tech (May 17, 2002)

I have viewed this site for a long time, but this is the first time I needed to post a problem. I do not know if my problem belongs in the OS forum or the Networking forum but hear it is!

I am setting up a new Dell PC with Windows XP Home Edition with 256 megs of memory. I need to manually log onto a Novell network and automatically logon to Windows XP Home Edition. In other words, I do not want the windows logon screen to appear after I log onto Novell.

I have tried Microsoft's article Q315231 "How to Enable Automatic Logon in Windows". The auto logon to windows works, however, it seems to disable the Novell logon screen. When I boot up the pc no logon window appears (Novell or otherwise). I can however, manually log into Novell after XP is loaded.

I need to allow different Novell users to log in to one Windows XP profile. Is this possible? My network admin and I have not been able to figure this out.

I will not be able to test any suggestions until Monday, but I can supply additional information to any post this weekend.

Thank you in advance for everyone's efforts.


----------



## Nick Scott (Dec 11, 2001)

As far as I know the two features can't be used together to achieve what you want to do.

In that KB article that you quoted it says "If you set a computer for automatic logon, anyone who can physically gain access to the computer can also gain access to everything that is on the computer, including any network or networks that the computer is connected to." In other words if you set autologon it will also autolog you on to the Novell network as well.

What is achievable is to create a profile and force all users who log on to use it. Have a look at this article which explains how to use Mandatory user profiles.
http://support.microsoft.com/search/preview.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q307800

Your biggest problem is that you have XP Home, which is not designed for use on networks, so a lot of the things you will want to do with it are not achievable. You will have to format and reinstall with XP Professional to get it to do a lot of what you want. There is no upgrade from home to professional.

Here is a good site which talks about the differences between the two versions of the OS
http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/windowsxp_home_pro.asp


----------



## HER Tech (May 17, 2002)

Thank you for the reply. Here is some more information. When I setup the windows auto login, the auto login only logged me into the XP profile and not novell. I did not have any drive mappings until I manually logged into novell. So noone will have access to the network until they manually log into novell.

I did read the point in the Microsoft article Q315231 about anyone can physically gain access to any network or networks that the computer is connected to if auto login is setup but that did not happen to me. Strange, huh!

I setup the auto login for the windows profile and not a specific novell user id. This is because many novell people need to access the network from this one pc, and I do not want them to have to hit enter to get through the windows password screen. 

Basically, I want to make the XP machine appear like a 95/98 machine during the logon process. I am not concerned about security to the workstation.

I do not know anything about mandatory profiles. Do you still think I may need one?

I hope I am explaining my problem clearly! I appreciate the help.


----------



## PC_DISK1 (May 8, 2000)

I did something simular in windows 2000. Im not sure about XP. In 2000 I have it setup to only log in once, In the novell screen. After loging in the first time I think you have the option to sync to a local profile. I did not use the auto logon thing from microsoft.
Good Luck


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Look in the network bindings section of your Network config and set whichever one network client you want to have priority during login.


----------



## HER Tech (May 17, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. Your suggestion works fine if the same person is logging into Novell because windows will change the windows password to match novell's if you check the option.

This will not work when multiple people will logon to novell. Then the windows password screen comes up again. There has to be a way to get rid of the windows password screen but I have not found it! Anymore suggestions?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It's probably just like WIn9x. Go into the passwords icon in cotrol panel, click the Windoze password button and change the password to none. Either that or remove the Windows network client all together if you don't need to log on to any Windoze servers.


----------



## HER Tech (May 17, 2002)

Sorry, my last post was meant for PC_Disk1.

Thanks Rockin, I do not think XP has a password option in control panel but I cannot check it out till tomorrow. That sounds like a 95/98/ME feature, 2000/XP uses profiles.

As to your comment about looking in the network bindings section of your Network config and set whichever one network client you want to have priority during login, I did not see this option. If it is in XP, could you point it to me? However novell is the one that comes up first (as it should).


----------



## Nick Scott (Dec 11, 2001)

This article explains how to disable the default XP Welcome screen, and revert to a Windows 2000 style logon box where it asks for a Windows password.
http://support.microsoft.com/search/preview.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q291559

There is also a way to automatically log on to XP which works similarly to the "This is the only user" setting in W2K. This article explains how to set it all up
http://support.microsoft.com/search/preview.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q282866

I'm not sure if that's going to be any good to you though, unless you can also configure it in some way to also auto-logon to the Netware server.

If you switch to the classic view in Control Panel, passwords can be configured from the User accounts applet.


----------



## mole (Aug 24, 1999)

I know nothing about XP (pro or home), or Novell, but if I had to do this with earlier versions of Windows, I'd set share level permissions only for a general user and have everyone log in as that user through a login script batch using the command:

net use [x:] \\computername\sharename {password}

Where [x:] is the drive letter if one is desired, otherwise leve blank and {password} is the password for the general user on the server. This is far from a "secure" way of doing things, as anybody could retrieve the password from the script by opening it in a text editor and we are not using a Domain or taking full advantage of file permissions as in NTFS. If Novell login supports running post login scripts, the above command could be issued from there.

As I recall, Banyan did support a common login feature for logging in to the local desktop, NT LAN and Banyan LAN at the same time. It was always troublesome as users would forget or get confused when changing passwords and the NT and Banyan passwords would fall out of sync. Novell might support a similar mess.


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

I had this problem ages ago and I found the "OFFICIAL ULTIMATE AutoAdminLogin Document" from Novell and my problems were solved. Its exactly what you need.

here's the link to it on Novell's site 

http://support.novell.com/cgi-bin/search/searchtid.cgi?/10052847.htm

I use it all the time, so ask me if you need any help 

*edit* I thought I might as well just post the clip you need since the doc is a bit confusing at first. Here are the registry changes you need to make 

Auto login to NT/2k/XP and manual Login to NDS

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AutoAdminLogon = 1 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\DefaultPassword = NTpassword 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\NOVELL\Location Profiles\Services\[1E6CEEA1-FB73-11CF-BD76-00001B27DA23}\[Location_Profile_Name]\Tab3\DefaultDomainName = ACME_DOM 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\NOVELL\Location Profiles\Services\[1E6CEEA1-FB73-11CF-BD76-00001B27DA23}\[Location_Profile_Name]\Tab3\DefaultUserName = Administrator 
HKLM\Software\Novell\Login\AutoAdminLogon = 0
HKLM\Software\Novell\Login\AutoAdminQueryNDS = 1

BTW, Novell does not provide ANY support for Windows ME or Windows XP HOME Edition, so if it doesn't work, that's why. But I've had good success with XP Home and Novell Client 4.83 - make sure you're using that version of the Client and not version 4.82


----------



## HER Tech (May 17, 2002)

Thank you Rikku for that information. I really appreciate it. You are not going to believe this but today, my novell administrator found that very article on the novell website. We tested it on one machine and it worked. I am a skeptic so I want to try this on a second pc before I am convinced. I will try it tomorrow.

There is one additional registry key to modify though. In the novell article it states: With Windows 2000 and XP, Microsoft changed how AutoAdminLogon works. By default the AutoAdminLogon will only work for the initial logon after the PC is booted - if you logout, you will be promted to logon. To return to the older NT4 behaviour you need to set an additional key:

This key is towards the top of the article on page two if you print it. The title is: Novell Client for Windows 2000 and Windows XP

HKLM\Software\Micorsoft\WindowsNT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\ForceAutoLogon=1

Also, I am using Novell Client 4.83e on the machine. Got it from Novell's website. I will post tomorrow the results of the second machine test (just me being cautious).

Thanks again Rikku.


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

whoops! Sorry, forgot to include that key  Glad you found it. Novell's Knowledgebase is an invaluable place to look for anything relating to Novell products. I've never failed to find info there!

I'm sure it will work for the 2nd machine! Good luck!


----------



## HER Tech (May 17, 2002)

I have not had the time to perform the second test for the stated solution, but I am confident it will work. This issue can be resolved.

Thank you to everyone that responded to my problem.


----------



## HER Tech (May 17, 2002)

I have successfully installed the novell registry settings on several XP Home machines and they all worked perfectly. 

Thanks to all that helped me out. This issue can be marked resolved.


----------

